# Cutting Board Design Software for Mac



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I know that there is a cutting board design software for Windows machines. I looked last night for Mac-compatible software and didn't see anything other than to install a Windows OS on the Mac such as Parallels. That seems like a solution, but I'm not willing to invest that time, money and effort to do that. I've also seen recommendations to just use SketchUp. Are there any Mac-native solutions others have used successfully on the Mac? BTW, I am using OS 10.9.4.

Thanks in advance for the comments.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Don I have been pure mac for 5 years now. 
I dont know of any.
Look for web based programs.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Don,
Find a cheap, used windows laptop.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

As an alternative to parallels you can install Cisco's free VirtualBox which allows you to run virtual machines. Then you can visit http://www.modern.ie and install the latest (or whichever you'd like) Windows and install the cutting board program on it. All this is very easy to set up and free and in my experience the virtual machines say they aren't registered after 30 days but continue to work just fine. I use this setup for IE testing as a web developer and have XP/IE8 all the way up to Win8/IE11 installed. If you need any help through the installation process let me know and I'd be more than happy to step you through it.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks Dave, Gene and Matt for the advice. I think I have an old Windows machine that I'd have to fire up again, so that's a viable option. I'd never heard of VirtualBox so I'll look into that as well.


----------



## IHRedRules (May 11, 2014)

Why not just use Apple's Bootcamp to install windows on your Mac. I did that with win 7 and it works fine for those times you need windows.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

I've never used BootCamp but my understanding is that you have to boot into the OS and can't run them simultaneously, no? That may not be desired because you want to access both OSes at once.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm curious, what is the cutting board design software for MS Windows you speak of?


----------



## IHRedRules (May 11, 2014)

> I ve never used BootCamp but my understanding is that you have to boot into the OS and can t run them simultaneously, no? That may not be desired because you want to access both OSes at once.
> 
> - Matt Przybylski


Correct, you use one OS at a time, but it is a way for you to use windows software without having a second computer. Is there a reason why you would need them both OS's open at the same time when designing cutting boards?


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Smitty-LJ jayman7 posted about his software here. It's the software The Wood Whisperer used when he made his end grain cutting board. Looks pretty helpful in laying out the cutting patterns for the cutting boards and in making a material list.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

> I ve never used BootCamp but my understanding is that you have to boot into the OS and can t run them simultaneously, no? That may not be desired because you want to access both OSes at once.
> 
> - Matt Przybylski
> 
> ...


I could think of a couple of uses for this scenario. You may be using some other apps that are only available on your Mac at the same time (photoshop, illustrator, whatever) or other utilities that you're referencing from which are also Mac only. It really depends on your workflow and software. I don't see any downside to getting something like VirtualBox and using that in tandem considering its free as well.


----------



## lumberjm (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey Folks,

As I was myself looking for non-windows options, I've created a web based designer program.
At the moment, it is limited to the functionalities of jayman's excellent program but I'm hoping to find the time to add more features such as sharing board designs etc.

It's available at http://cutting-board-designer.appspot.com/

Enjoy,

jm.


----------



## nickswoodshop (Oct 9, 2014)

> Hey Folks,
> 
> As I was myself looking for non-windows options, I ve created a web based designer program.
> At the moment, it is limited to the functionalities of jayman s excellent program but I m hoping to find the time to add more features such as sharing board designs etc.
> ...


This is great! Nice work.


----------



## lefthammer (Dec 22, 2016)

> Hey Folks,
> 
> As I was myself looking for non-windows options, I ve created a web based designer program.
> At the moment, it is limited to the functionalities of jayman s excellent program but I m hoping to find the time to add more features such as sharing board designs etc.
> ...


does the link still work?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Have you tried clicking it?


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I clicked on the link and it looks like it's broken. I'm still hoping for a cutting board designing software for my Mac in my Christmas stocking. In the meantime, I just throw pieces together and flatten whatever it becomes.


----------



## nickswoodshop (Oct 9, 2014)

> Hey Folks,
> 
> As I was myself looking for non-windows options, I ve created a web based designer program.
> At the moment, it is limited to the functionalities of jayman s excellent program but I m hoping to find the time to add more features such as sharing board designs etc.
> ...


Still works for me!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Nick-Thanks for your efforts in developing this Mac program. This is what I get with I click on Sign on with Facebook>

"Error
App Not Setup: This app is still in development mode, and you don't have access to it. Switch to a registered test user or ask an app admin for permissions."


----------



## lumberjm (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for the report Don.

The app was indeed still in developer mode for facebook login (which I couldn't see with my own login). I just made it available.

This should be fixed now.


----------



## daverose (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey, that's really great! Thanks for doing it, super useful little app.


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

Works excellent! Thanks!!!


----------



## jaketodaro (Jun 13, 2017)

http://www.cuttingboarddesigner.com/#/designer


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> http://www.cuttingboarddesigner.com/#/designer
> 
> - jaketodaro


This is pretty cool.


----------

